# acer aspire 5520 bios flash crash HELP PLEASE



## jenson611

ok i have a acer aspire 5520 (icw50) acer told me to update my bios today it crashed out now im stuck with a black screen i can get it in to the fn-esc but dont know witch files to use on my jump drive or if i should even use the jump dirve or cd/dvd drive acer will not help me as i cant read the SN off the worn down sticker on the back why thay would use a sticker that rubs off like that is beond me but thats some thing totaly difrent i need to get this system back ASAP so if some one could tell me witch files to use and if i should use the jump drive or a cd it had bios 1.08 tryed to flash 1.33 thank you


----------



## TriggerFinger

Hi jenson611,

If ACER told you to update your BIOS then may be you should bring it back to them, tell them what happened and ask them for a solution. I say this because may be if the BIOS update is required by the manufacturer then may be they have a solution on how to recover if it crashes. In my limited experience with laptops BIOS updates, when it crashes you will need to replace the BIOS chip or replace the motherboard.


----------



## night_shift

I had the same problem 3 years ago on an Acer 1691wlmi, and below is the only way I managed to recover.

I have checked ACER web site and for your Acer aspire 5520 carry out the following: 

1. First you need to get hold of a usb floppy drive and a formated floppy disk.(cheap on ebay).
2. Go to Acer web site and download the bios V1.33 in your case.
3. Unzip this file and you will have an unzipped file called v1.33,open this.
4. When you open this there will be a zip file ic50133, a Read me file and a RELEASE file.
5. Unzip ic50133 and you will now have an unzipped file ic50133,open this.
6. Inside that file are 6 items.
7. you will need to put 4 items onto a floppy, the following: ic50133.BAT,ic50133.ROM,ic50133.WPH (this is the new bios file) and phlash16 nothing else.
8. Put the floppy in the drive and connect to your laptop.
9. Keep holding Fn+Esc and turn on laptop. If its going to work you will hear the floppy drive click into action and it will start copying files, you can release Fn+Esc now. Around a minute later your your lappy will jump into life!!

On the Web you will find other methods of using usb pen drives and CD, I have tried and it does not work. The above worked first time for me.

Good Luck and post back


----------



## ed v d berg

i have the same problem with mij acer aspire 5520,but how do i do that? diskette not more than 1.44 mb.
ic50133 MS-DOS-batchbestand 1 kb
ic50133.WPH 1.029 kb
ic50133.ROM 1.024 kb
phlash16 122 kb

??????????????????


----------



## night_shift

Did you flash your bios and brick your lappy? If so I will show you how to create a bios recovery disk using some of the files above. You will need to get hold of a usb floppy drive.

I will post back instructions later. Having a few beers tonight. Catch you later.


----------



## ed v d berg

more diskettes???????????


----------



## night_shift

Dude you will only need one floppy, only using ic50133.WPH 

If your lappy was working before you flashed the bios this is what you have to do, this is called a blind flash. Get yourself an usb floppy drive. Download the zip file (link at bottom of post) and unzip it to your desktop. 

On your desktop you now have a folder called *crisis-recovery-disk-creator*.The only thing you need to add to this folder is your latest bios file ic50133.WPH and rename it to BIOS.WPH.

Inside this folder you will see various folders don’t worry about these, leave them all there.

Now Plug in your usb floppy drive with a disk, to your working/host computer. There is a program in the folder called *Wincris.exe*, run this. This should open a program called *Phoenix Crisis Disk Build*. The radio button should be selected - Create Minidos Crisis Disk. Then click Start.

The Format Floppy Disk Window should open after a few seconds. Click the start button, when format has completed close this window.

The Phoenix Crisis Disk Build program will now continue to write the recovery files and your bios file to the floppy. Once it has completed remove your usb floppy drive and connect it to your lappy. You have now created a crisis disk with your new bios file.

Now do this:

1. Take out battery.
2. Pull out ac power cord.
3. Press Fn+Esc keys together.
4. Keep holding keys Fn+Esc pressed, put in ac power cord. (Power cord obviously has to be on)
5. Keep holding Fn+Esc keys pressed then press power button.

The floppy disk light goes on and after a few seconds or so the bios image is reading, you will hear the floppy drive writing to the disc, you might hear a series of beeps as well, this is normal, you can now let Fn+Esc keys go. Your laptop screen will also remain blank (that’s why it’s called a blind flash). After that there is no activity of any kind for about 20 seconds or so. *DO NOTHING - WAIT*. Bios image is writing; if all goes well the laptop will sutdown and restart itself. Job done.

ZIP FILE: http://web.telia.com/~u43311424/crisis-recovery-disk/crisis-recovery-disk-creator.zip


----------



## ed v d berg

it didnt work, when i do everything, the computer dont restart but still running


----------



## ed v d berg

new bios chip??????????


----------



## night_shift

In that folder there are other versions of flash. The process has to be followed to the letter. I will get back to you later, just going out to work.


----------



## ed v d berg

i think i must send it to acer,it did not work.
but thanks!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## night_shift

I'm here in the UK and if you send it to Acer they will first charge you around 60GBP, hold onto it for a two weeks then tell you that you need a new motherboard, which will cost as much as a new laptop. Unless it is under warranty and it was Acer that instructed you to flash the bios. I know Acer want

I know, they tried it with me, same thing you have got yourself into. I got them to return it back to me and I managed to flash the bios and get it working. I sent a letter of complaint saying that there techs had got it wrong and all it needed was the bios flashed and not a new mobo at 500GBP. They gave me my 50GBP back.

It is a USB floppy drive your using for this flash? I will have a rethink and get back to you ASAP. Hang in there Dude.


----------



## night_shift

I’ve tested all the files, and I can flash my Acer with all the versions of PHLASH using USB floppy! I have researched and tried to format and set up a pen drive to flash, but I can’t seem to get it to work. :upset:

So! This is what we are going to do next, download an older version of your bios.
1. Download v1.30
2. On your desktop create a folder called bios or whatever you want, not important.
3. Into that folder put ic50130.WPH, ic50130.BAT, phlash16.exe all from v1.30
4. Download 268076.zip and unzip into the folder. (ZIP File link at bottom). There are now 4 files in the folder.
5. Right click on your floppy drive and format the disk (default FAT).
6. Once format has finished close format pop up and run 268076.exe from within the folder you created.
7. Remember, the tick should be in the box *Writing on Floppy *then click OK.
8. Pop up box will appear saying *Insert floppy to write*, click ok and it will write all these files onto your floppy. Once it finishes the exe just disappears.
9. Remove floppy drive and plug the drive into laptop:

1. Take out battery.
2. Pull out ac power cord.
3. Press Fn+Esc keys together.
4. Keep holding keys Fn+Esc pressed, put in ac power cord. (Power cord obviously has to be on)
5. Keep holding Fn+Esc keys pressed then press power button.

The floppy disk light goes on and after a few seconds or so the bios image is reading, you will hear the floppy drive writing to the disc, you might hear a series of beeps as well, this is normal, you can now let Fn+Esc keys go. Your laptop screen will also remain blank (that’s why it’s called a blind flash). After that there is no activity of any kind for about 20 seconds or so. *DO NOTHING - WAIT*. Bios image is writing; if all goes well the laptop will sutdown and restart itself. :grin: Job done, maybe! 

IF NOT!  I have been following another post and this dude has bad solder joints on his bios chip. Every time he touches the bios chip his lappy starts. He’s going to try and resolder the joints, don’t know the outcome yet. Worth consideration? Worst case scenario here.... is the bios chip is toast! :sigh:

*268076.zip HERE *:http://www.techsupportforum.com/att...6133937-acer-spire-4730z-wont-boot-268076.zip


----------



## ed v d berg

thanks !!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 but it didnt work
i think defect bioschip
have found a company that can replace a new bioschip

http://www.flashbios.org/product_info.php?cPath=2&products_id=6&CDpath=4&language=en ray:


----------



## roy_2886

hi night_shift, can you help me man? I am experiencing this similar issue. My laptop cycles on and off, is my issue related to the bios firmware? I actually went to a technician and he is a great guy. First, he thought that my laptop is having an nvidia problem, but later on after doing some testing, he said that he is pretty sure that the problem may account to the bios chip instead. From what he is telling me, he's recommending to replace the corrupted bios chip which will cost me a total of 50 dollars, May I have your opinion? please help me brother. by the way i have the same laptop model aspire 5520...


----------



## night_shift

Hi roy_2886

Im assuming the tech guy has checked or replaced the cmos battery? He may have already carried out the following.

Laptops cycling on and off, and black screens. I've been looking into this a lot and Acers have the worse track record. There seems to be no single definitive solution. My conclusion so far comes down to the mobo physically going bad, i.e. dry solder joints and connection problems.

Let’s start with the simple things. Check all your media slots have nothing in them, i.e. USB, CD/DVD drive and flash drives etc. Try a start with AC cord only, and no battery, then no AC with battery only.

If not;

1. Remove the battery and AC cord. Remove the bottom cover/covers of your laptop and make sure the cooling path is free of fluff and dust. Check the heat sink on the CPU is not loose, if so tighten the screws back down that hold it on.
2. Remove and reseat your RAM modules.
3. Replace your covers.
4. Hold down your power button for 1 minute (Battery and AC still disconnected).
5. Replace your AC power (not battery) and turn on.

This is called a hard reset. If it works COOL, then replace your battery then carry on your life without laptop headaches.......................oh in a perfect world!

If not, then remove your HD, and try starting your laptop. If it goes through the POST, then a black screen appears with message *Operating System Not Found*, and remains at this screen, then your HD is faulty.

If not, try a start with no RAM, if the cycling stops then one or all of your RAM sticks is bad. You then need to identify what one is faulty. Take one stick at a time and swap it around the RAM slots until the cycling starts; you have now identified the faulty RAM. If each stick produces the fault..........you have two sticks of bad RAM. Borrow or buy new RAM.

If not, remove your CPU and if cycling stops............you got it.............bad CPU.

The GPU, unless on a higher end laptop, will have a removable graphics chip. On your model it is soldered onto the mobo. The problem with graphic chips it’s usually a bad solder joint. GPU can run at high temperatures and endure a little punishment, but the mobo and solder joints cant. Not a simple solution here, but there are options but not at this stage.

All the above steps can be carried out by removing the access covers. There are more invasive steps, but will require the disassembly of your laptop?

Enough to be getting on with at the moment I think.


----------



## artek

Hi guys.
Have that same laptop and same problem.I mean when switched on CPU fan spining for 2 sec. then stop and can hear as CD and HD trying work, now laptop restarting and all process start from begin but now without CPU fan.nothing on screen just power on and AC pluged in light. Everything last 3-5 sec. and keeps restarting till AC and battery i unpluged. Trying unpluged memory, HD, DVD, CPU but still that same. Think i have to re-flash bios.

Followed "night shift" instruction but it dosn't work. USB-FDD won't boot. Can't see any light on fdd. When i go to fn+esc mode and put any cd, laptop trying to read that. In this case maybe have to use bootable cd prepared special to flash a bios. But have no idea how to do that.

Can you help us night shift

big thanks for any help


----------



## night_shift

You dont need bootable media at this stage because you are not trying to boot the operating system.

There are many things that can cause cycling and black screens and trying to pin point what, is a nightmare. I have cured this fault for other forum members, but all the solutions are not consistent to one thing, so you can see how frustrating this can get.

One member just needed the hard reset while another needed a new HD, another a bios flash, another a bad solder joints on the mobo, I could go on.

This of course dont help you.

If you have tried all the solutions in roy_2886,s post and nothing happens and you have followed my blind flash solution to the *LETTER*, then the cheaper than a new mobo solution would be to try roy_2886's bios chip replacement. 


> From what he is telling me, he's recommending to replace the corrupted bios chip which will cost me a total of 50 dollars


There is another more drastic or final solution, and it is called re-flowing your motherboard. This involves removing your motherboard and heating the board up to a temperature where the residual flux and solder melt and rewet all the solder joints. This has aprox 40% success rate. Remember this is a final try, cos at this stage you would be looking at buying a new mobo anyway, which are as expensive as a brand new laptop. So if the reflow worked thats cool, if not then you have at least tried everything else.


----------



## ed v d berg

sent it to http://www.flashbios.org/index.php?language=en&osCsid=65da64933a02cbbb2350fc0d839f9ea9

in a few days to 1 week , and you have it back.
or do it by your own.

i had the same problem,now its works great

acer told me te ssend it to them, but then they replace the motherboard.
279 euro :4-thatsba


and now +- 110 euro:grin:


----------



## ed v d berg

do you have a black screen
continu restart
you can not do a new flash with cd,dvd,usbstick,usb floppydrive???????????????

the same problem like me i think lthumbsd


----------



## night_shift

Glad your sorted *ed v d berg*, just to clarify, did you get a new bios chip or mobo for 110 euro?

There are many things that can cause *Black Screen and Shutdown/Restarts*, and trying to pin point that, is frustrating as many members know, there is no single solution to common problems in Laptop Land. :upset:

What this forum tries to achieve is a sharing of experiences and guidance to find a solution that can avoid a member great cost. Sometimes you have to strike a balance between cost and frustration. 

If the final solution works, then thats the coolest achievement this forum has provided. :grin:

Good Luck Dude :wave:


----------



## night_shift

OOps! Ignore this post.


----------



## emaboo

help, have same probs. have taken out hd and still have same probs , not succeded with usb floppy with bios either.

can you help??


----------



## night_shift

*First step*
Check all your media slots have nothing in them, i.e. USB, CD/DVD drive and flash drives etc. Try a start with AC cord only, and no battery, then no AC with battery only, if that didn’t work then let’s move on.

*Second step*
1. Remove the battery and AC cord. Remove the bottom cover/covers of your laptop and make sure the cooling path is free of fluff and dust. Check the heat sink on the CPU is not loose, if so tighten the screws back down that hold it on.
2. Remove and reseat your RAM modules.
3. Replace your covers.
4. Hold down your power button for 1 minute (Battery and AC still disconnected).
5. Replace your AC power (not battery) and turn on.

This is called a hard reset. If it works COOL, then replace your battery, and carry on your life without laptop headaches.......................oh in a perfect world! If that didn’t work then let’s move on.

*Third step* 
Remove your HD, and try starting your laptop. If it goes through the POST, and then a black screen appears with the message *Operating System Not Found*, and remains at this screen, then your HD is faulty. Replace with new HD.

*Fourth step*
Bad RAM. You need to identify what one is faulty. Remove all the RAM. Take one stick at a time, and swap it around the RAM slots to see if the laptop will start. *Note you need to shut down your laptop before removing the RAM, do not swap while laptop is on!* You have now identified the good RAM. If each stick produces the fault, then you have two sticks of bad RAM. Borrow or buy new RAM. 

*Fifth step*
Make sure your CPU is seated correctly, if that didn’t work, see if you can borrow a CPU for the purpose of ilimination.

There is no single or common solution, it is a process of ilimination.

Lets see what happens, and post back.


----------



## emaboo

okay, thanks night shift, have checked all above and nothing happening. powers on and screen full of vertical blue/ purple lines then progress into screen fading into cloudy black , - no bios happening.

please help again.!!!

thanks

Ema


----------



## mikeTsil

Hi, 
I have the same problem with my lappy, Acer Aspire 5520..

Black screen after update the last Version of bios (1.33)

Run "Crisis Disk" with the usb floppy, nothing happening, read the diskette and stop..

Any other solution from my lappy please ?

(I read all thread)


----------



## Darob

with the number of acer flash probs... someone should mach this a sticky subject/post


----------



## night_shift

@ emaboo
Can you connect your laptop up to an external screen. See if it actually boots to your desktop. If it does, then you may have a screen inverter problem, which is a cheap fix.

@ mikeTsil
Try reflashing with an older version of bios and see what happens.

@ Darob
I have managed to help some members of the forum and I have collected and tried many solutions to this type of problem. I will colate all this information soon and post it as a sticky. Any other input, ideas or info from yourelf would be appreciated as well.


----------



## mikeTsil

ok i fix my lappy acer 5520 :grin:

download crysis disk from http://www.4shared.com/file/144961200/a0ec89d9/Phoenix_Crisys_Disk_Aspire_552.html?cau2=403tNull

then i download bios 1.30 version from here : http://support.acer-euro.com/drivers/notebook/as_5520.html

i put in the crysis disk folder the ROM and the WPH files and rename to "bios.ROM" & "bios.WPH" 

then i run the "WINCRIS.EXE" and create into my floppy the bios 

then connect the USB Floppy to my lappy 

then 
1. Take out battery.
2. Pull out ac power cord.
3. Press Fn+Esc keys together.
4. Keep holding keys Fn+Esc pressed, put in ac power cord. (Power cord obviously has to be on)
5. Keep holding Fn+Esc keys pressed then press power button

after 5 minutes my lappy close automatically (shut down)

after that my lappy work fine !!!:grin::grin::grin:

*sory for my english !!!


----------



## night_shift

mikeTsil

I am very happy for you. :smile:

This is the only blind flash method I know that works for Black screen bios recovery. Well done.

Steve :smile: :wave:


----------



## fore1

Hey mikeTsil,
big thank you from me. Yesterday I killed BIOS of an Apire *5220* notebook - it was clients one. After 5 hours of reading/trying solutions I got to your post for "crysis disk". It works for me. In my case the laptop shutdown i restarted by it self, but it doen't matter. It works again ray:.

For other users which is trying to BLIND FLASH there laptops different from 5520: It is *very important *to copy your BIOS image files(in my case ic50133.rom and ic50133.wph) to crysis folder replaceing the default one. And RENAME them to BIOS.ROM and BIOS.WPH!

mikeTsil, a beer is waiting for you in Bulgaria.


----------



## Chauncey0303

I guess that this is an old post but I am dealing with this issue now and it is killing me... I cannot find an v1.30 to try to restore that version on my system.. Why do these things back up the bios if you cant reach it if there is a failure... I am so pissed the system worked so well until I tried to flash the bios and it was mostly by accident... I should have researched futher b4 I hit enter... Any way I can get my system to start cranking away with the external floppy but it finally just stops.. I am using the v1.33 I dont know but I am suspicious that there may lay the problem, either that or there is something very odd.. Again the system was working very well before the attempted flash and subsequent power off that killed it..

Thanks


----------



## Chauncey0303

MikeTsil, 

Awesome, I recovered this system and it is working awesome... I cannot tell you what a relief it is that I have this machine back... Thank you all


----------



## night_shift

@ fore1 and Chauncey0303
Its good to hear this thread has helped you guys, well done, and I hope many more read this post. There's nothing more frustrating bricking your laptop by a bad BIOS flash. 


*If you have reached this thread *and successfully got your laptop working by following the procedures in this thread, then please start your own thread with the heading – BIOS Recovery after Bad Flash and detail the procedure in this thread or any alternative ways you got your laptop to work.

Thank you. 

*TSF Hardware Tech Team*


----------



## Bobiiiii

Try to do a blind flash with 256Mb usb flash drive....cause for me wasn't working 1Gb....
It took me 3 minutes to do the blind flash....after that my lappy restart and start the normally boot... 
Thanks to everybody!!!!
Good Luck!!!!


----------

